# Dove Season Coming Is Quick!!



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Getting pretty close to the opening of dove season. Got me some decoys this year where I will be placing them in some brush piles for easy view. Plan on sitting in front and just trying to keep my gun loaded. Can't wait, never have I took a limit, but this year is a new year and I plan on changing that. Been trap shooting and improved a little bit so I'm hoping my aim is a little better. Can't wait untill the evening of the 1st.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I can't wait till the MORNING of the 1st!!!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

MMMMM! Dove

Maybe my favorite meat on the grill. Gonna try a little chili pepper (homemade) sauce on them this year.

Dove season is great. Go on a morning hunt, grill, watch football, drink beer.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

DarbyMan, you nailed it !!! Sounds like my typical Saturday except throw in an hour or so of squirrel hunting.
If you can find a recently mowed & baled wheat field, that's the place to be. A nearby farmer mowed his wheat as low as possible, then round baled it on Sunday ............. there had to be well over 100 doves on the power lines & trees around that place. Wish he would have waited 2 weeks.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

my adult britt addie is ready, i've been practicing on my pigeons, should be fun!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I broke down and got some decoys yesterday as well. I was at Woodbury last year the first evening and got tired of every dove in the field dropping into these guys mojo.....so I got one yesterday and 4 regular decoys. 

Note: I was at FFF in ashland and paid almost 6 bucks for the regualr decoys!!! My buddy called me this morning and told me wally world had them for 2.50! ughh haaa. guess I would have spent the savings driving around trying to figure out who had them cheaper. lol

50 bucks for the mojo.. lets hope it brings them in. I'm pumped!!!

good luck everyone!

PR


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Darbyman, How Do You Cook Them On The Grill? I Am Always Looking For New Recipes. I Planted About 3 Acres Of Sunflowers This Spring For The Doves. They Arent Quite Ready Though So We Are Hoping Some Of The Farmers Start Chopping Corn. Chopped Corn Is Always A Honey Hole. Good Luck Guys. 

Bitemyline, Hope You Get Your First Limit.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

I am hoping to get back into dove hunting this fall... is there any descent state land to hunt in the clevland area? (I'm on the SW side of Cleveland) I used to hunt Dove in AZ and basically had acres & acres to yourself out there. I'm worried about getting peppered on state land. You don't need to give me your secret spots....just some advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

it has been my experience that you will get some peppering if you hunt public fields in NW Ohio, they can get very crowded opening morning. Despite the crowd the fields bring in the birds, I will be at Pickerel Creek opening morning.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Berlin and West Branch are always packed with hunters. I can't understand why they only went with 2 dove fields at WB and 3 at Berlin the year. Used to be packed with 5 fields at each.
________
Mercedes-benz u.s. international


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

guess no one on here has experienced highlandtown? talk about crowded


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

have any of you guys hunted Spencer or Wellington? too crowded?


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

ODNR-
There is always the traditional, and very good method of wrapping them in bacon. This is very tastey. I like to make a sauce sometimes, BBQ is good. I found a recipe in Field&Stream that sounds a little to hot for me (habanero mustard sauce). But I'm going to try to duplicate it with my own hot peppers from the garden. It will be zingy but not crazy hot. Still experimenting.

Marinade is good too. Try Italian dressing, Soy sauce, anything you like, Teryaki is one of my favorites. I like them with a little dry rub as well, sometimes I dry rub them and then cover them with bacon- MMMMMMMMMM!

What ever you do- make the grill hot and the cooking fast. Like other wild game they will dry out quickly. I also put them on skewers for easy flipping and it helps to hold the bacon.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

i saw that recipe in field and stream also. i was going to try it this week but decided to do ribs instead. sounded good but like you said maybe a little to spicy. i was going to try rubbing them as well. thanks for the response.


----------

